# anyone got their loblaw rebate yet?



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

i havent. i got the one from saveon over a month ago.


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I got mine a couple of weeks ago without problems.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I haven't got mine yet.


----------



## cgjedi (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes. And the SaveOn one too.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

Got mine.
How did you guys applied for SaveOn? I missed this one.


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

You can do save on on online which I got right away. Still waiting for the Loblaws one


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

My Loblaws one came today.


----------



## barvinok (Nov 20, 2011)

_noob said:


> You can do save on on online which I got right away.


Got it, thanks


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Go to www.loblawcard.ca


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nothing here so far.


----------

